# Audi A7 Spotted at Audi Forum Munich



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As you may already know, Fourtitude was in Germany earlier this week for the * unveiling of the Audi A7 at the the Pinakothek der Moderne museum in Munich *. Flying out of the Munich airport on our way back to the States we popped in to the Audi Forum at the Munich Airport and were pleased to encounter the Audi A7 a second time. The car is currently on display in a back room there and visible by appointment only, those appointments scheduled by your "dealer" that presumably means European Audi dealerships. 










On first glance we wondered if this A7 was one of the cars we saw at the museum though closer inspection revealed that it was not. While each of the Pinakothek der Moderne display cars had wood interior trim this car had aluminum.










Even if the room with the A7 is open or closed to the public when you pass through Munich we highly recommend a visit to the Forum. There's always something to see here (including the RS 5 above), while literature nuts and those looking for some Audi swag will also be able to get their fix.










Should you pass through soon, don't mistake this very impressive temporary structure being used for Audi A1 training and a forum in its own right as the main Audi Forum. Do though make sure to check it out. This micro showroom also includes several A1s including one with the Competition Kit and also the Airport Taxi Worthersee Audi A1 design study.

See more photos of the Audi A7, the Audi Forum Munich and the Audi A1 Display after the jump.

* Photo Gallery *


----------

